# Logun S-16S rifle -> A nice gun



## derrick_lui (Dec 3, 2006)

hello all,

i've read that some members are asking for advice on purchasing airguns,

I really recommend the Logun S-16s airrifle.
Its a PCP that shoots .22 pellets at 980 fps.

I used to hunt with springers but got fed up with cocking the the gun after everyshot (if i missed...the animal would've ran away after i reloaded my next shot.)

The S-16 holds 16 rounds (dual 8 shot rotary clip), fire 8 shots...flip the clip over and shoot 8 more. I can fire all 16 shots in about less than 30 seconds!

most importantly, it is SILENCED. Its integrated silencer is extremely effective reducing the sound of the shot to a sound of a click. No worrying about scaring the neighbors!

The drawbacks are price, its 899.99$ for the gun and 225$ for the hand pump (u can use a scuba tank if you want). Other drawback is its weight, its pretty heavy but a sling can solve that problem. The whol gun is made out of machined aluminum and metal parts.

Nevertheless, hope this post helps and again...
Highly recommended! :sniper:

Picture time:


----------

